

Could The iPad and Kindle Kill All Quality Content? - kloncks
http://gigaom.com/2010/02/18/could-the-kindle-and-ipad-kill-quality-content/

======
julius_geezer
No.

It will drive a few publishers out of business, but that trend has been going
on for years.

